# A History of Hacktivism (Infographic)



## MA-Caver (Mar 31, 2012)

Educational and interesting 
http://mashable.com/2012/03/28/history-of-hacktivism/


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 31, 2012)

Interesting.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 31, 2012)

Ah.  Hacktivism.  I guess that's a new word for criminal scum.  I like it.  Perhaps we can also have new words for other crimes.  Murdervism and rapeivism.  Yeah, nice.  It's not like real crimes, because the people who do them to them for ethical, political reasons.

On second thought, I'll just keep calling hackers criminals and wish them all a lengthy stay in prison.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 31, 2012)

One thing that will eventually come of it is that on-line security might actually improve.  I hate doing financial transactions via the Net as, in the end, no matter what the reassurances of safety that are given, it is just blind luck whether you are the wilderbeest the crocodile chooses to eat.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 31, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> One thing that will eventually come of it is that on-line security might actually improve.  I hate doing financial transactions via the Net as, in the end, no matter what the reassurances of safety that are given, it is just blind luck whether you are the wilderbeest the crocodile chooses to eat.



Yes, it's great we have bank robbers and people who blow up planes.  It improves so many other things.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> One thing that will eventually come of it is that on-line security might actually improve. I hate doing financial transactions via the Net as, in the end, no matter what the reassurances of safety that are given, it is just blind luck whether you are the wilderbeest the crocodile chooses to eat.



Certainly better security is to be hoped for.  I wish I could get excited about it, but I can't.  When there was little to no known threat, not writing security into operating systems was not a big deal.  Most coders just didn't think of that as a priority.  Utility was the goal.  

As hacking and maliciousness became known, unfortunately, the answer was not to write more security into operating systems and software, but to sell anti-malware programs.  Sometimes capitalism takes strange turns.  And we as users take part of that blame for not holding OP writers and software writers to a higher standard.  

We accept update after update, late of course, to fix problems that users (not beta testers) find.  And of course, we pay for each update.  The situation occurs because the bean counters want to push things out to beat any possible competition.  I don't like that, but at least don't make me pay to fix your mistakes!

I haven't seen any statistics myself on the number of hackers per country.  But since we keep hearing about countries that pay large hacking units to in fact do nothing but look for ways to, and then in fact hack, I sort of doubt it.  Certainly at least the dangerous ones.

Thanks MA-Caver for the link.


----------

